# One Year Later



## csb (Feb 18, 2015)

Still miss your foul mind, VTE. I hope you're hiking with the angels.


----------



## Supe (Feb 18, 2015)

RIP, VTE. May you forever gloat in the light of the Patriots bullshit Super Bowl win.

P.S. - thought of you at the top of Snow King and while visiting Yellowstone!


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 18, 2015)

We miss you buddy.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 18, 2015)

Hard to believe that it's been a year. Still miss you VTE.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 18, 2015)

Definitely hard to believe a year has passed. RIP VTE........and remember, the force will be with you......

........always. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 18, 2015)

He was a good friend to many of us. He will always be missed.


----------



## Krakosky (Feb 18, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> He was a good friend to many of us. He will always be missed.


+ 1. Still can't believe he's really gone.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 18, 2015)

I miss you my brother.

Who the heck is peeling onions here?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 18, 2015)

nice hat VTE...







hope its all Free entrance day at the National Parks forever for you bud....


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 18, 2015)

RIP VTE! You and your joking identities will be missed.

May the parks be open and the weather forever clear!


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Things will never be the same around here without him,

will never be forgotten

and I think those daggone Patriots pulled that one off for VT


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 3, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNHJ7zz16bY

New song buddy, you know they do us right, lol


----------



## csb (Apr 14, 2015)

Timehop showed me a picture today I took near Devil's Tower that I know I took for VTE.


----------

